# 2week vr6 mk4 6n polo conversion



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

very quick conversion tbh 2 weeks and up and running , few pics here ,
mk4 polo 1.4 , guy decieded he wanted a vr6 fitted , evern after i told him would be better with a 1.8turbo , and less heavy, so i modifyed a vr6 in it , 
ripped lump out , made some mounts
















dropped engine run 
made a box section front mount








large radiator modifyed , added remote , wireing harness, 
















job done ,modifyed both driveshafts and added 16v brakes and thought rear discs might help, 2.5 straight thew exhast








needs highering a bit i reckon [LOL]









might do a v8 bug next [:y:] keeping


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow sick work nice welds too


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Mean 'n Green86 said:


> Wow sick work nice welds too


 ive now fully turboed it as we
well


----------

